# Ash Burl



## svk (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys. 

Not sure what to do with this. I can't find anyone with a chainsaw mill to cut it down. 

Any ideas? Or I might consider selling it. I've had it for 15 years and haven't made any progress so far lol. Main part of beam is about 18".


----------



## SDB777 (Feb 6, 2015)

Not sure what a chainsaw mill would be able to do here.....

#1: What are you wanting to cut it to?
(dimensional blanks or thinner 'stock')

#2: With an unknown size it's hard to tell thickness and such?


You may want to find a 'group' on Facebook(or something), and possibly sell or find a local sawyer to 'whittle' on it?





Scott (not many burl eyes) B


----------



## svk (Feb 6, 2015)

The middle of the burl is about 12" deep. 

What I was hoping to so was slab off about 3 pieces to make coffee tables. Then the rest could be used for smaller projects. 

I'll have to check out FB. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## betterbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

The neatest thing I've ever seen from an ash burl was a railing made from book matched cuts. I wish I had a picture. It was similar to a shoji screen but without the rice paper and for railing. Kinda like this but different. lol https://annemichael.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/toshio-pride-copy.jpg


----------



## bikemike (May 23, 2015)

svk said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Not sure what to do with this. I can't find anyone with a chainsaw mill to cut it down.
> 
> ...


In jordan mn there is a sawyer and kiln dry company if that helps


----------



## svk (May 23, 2015)

Thanks. I potentially have a line on a guy who is supposed to come to my neighbors and do some logs for him but I'll check that out if it doesn't pan out.


----------

